# Neighbours unruly children trespassing



## millimoo (13 April 2012)

Anyone got any suggestions...
We have a problem with the neighbours children.
We have a public footpath down the side of one of our fields. However we keep catching the kids playing golf in our field - it's just been rolled!!!
We've put round posts in, to tape off the footpath permanently but can't get the job finished until our fence chappies lambing has finished.
We've also found a number of our Hayledge bales stabbed and holed -'can't prove it, but it's next to a shared parking area and no one else has access.
They periodically play golf against the horsebox ramp too.
Their best antic was tying wire across the lane at neck height. Thankfully another neighbour driving down the hill ended up driving into it, and so avoided beheading a cyclist. I called the police about this episode, but obviously couldnt point the finger, so general enquiries were made - although the wire came from their wall top.
They have also been known to chase the farmers pregnant cows - I lectured one of them for 5 minutes about the dangers, and warned them the farmer would be even more dangerous if he caught them.
We've spoken to the parents, but they don't seem able to curtail them.
So aside from knee capping to little sods, has anyone got any ideas to deal with them?


----------



## Jake10 (13 April 2012)

Could you temporarily use electric tape/rope just until your permanent fence is finished.


----------



## smokey (13 April 2012)

personally, I'd kneecap the little sods! lol. Can you not have a word with your community police man, possibly a word to the parents about their wee angels and the mention of criminal damage may do the trick. I dont know what else to do, its a pity a cuff round the ear would now get you charged!


----------



## Littlelegs (13 April 2012)

Fake cctv cameras? If the parents won't do anything borrow some kids yourself & dump them in the neighbours garden, complete with golfing equipment. Or borrow an intimidating dog & chase them. If the grass is long enough to be convincing, print up some notices warning about concealed traps & snares.


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (13 April 2012)

annoying! BUT you could do this from another angle, go visit the family, explain your concerns, then offer a lifeline saying you could do your golf in this paddock whilst it is resting, but when we need to use it it will be out of bounds! but once another paddock is rolled and resting you can come and see me and golf on this one. you really dont want to fall out with neighbours, but at least you might have half a chance of knowing where the little blighters are! just my opinion. good luck.


----------



## palomino_pony (13 April 2012)

If they're chasing pregnant cows call police. That should stop them! Had that problem a while ago with kids from the village. Police and a few 'men n dogs' stopped them


----------



## flirtygerty (13 April 2012)

I would go with the electric fencing idea, rigged to the mains.
Realistically, don't get into a war with them go down the community police route.
Or get CCTV that works


----------



## flirtygerty (13 April 2012)

I once had a little darling kicking a ball against my garage door, which echoed through the house, drove me demented, so eventually I took his ball and headed for his house, fully intending to kick the ball on his front door, he apologised and I never saw him again near our house.
That was in a very rough area of Newcastle and I wasn't a local, but it worked


----------



## millimoo (14 April 2012)

Thanks for all your suggestions... We've spoken to the parents, but they don't seem to make any difference. It's frustrating as they are privately educated, and come from a nice family.
Our stables are located on the other side if the lane to the house, so we want to put CCTV anyway... Just might locate the camera differently as a catch all.
The stables are ready alarmed and we have a bing bing on the house if anyone enters the open entrance to the loose boxes - they don't know how the alarm works and they don't go in there after they set it off one time, and were shocked it was alarmed.
I'm dreading it when they start driving, they're going to be a menance, and we're in a rural horsey area.
If I catch them over the weekend I'm going to have another word... The little *****s that they are


----------



## MillionDollar (14 April 2012)

Personally I would electrify all fencing to the mains (get the most powerful unit you can afford)! 

.............And then film them shocking themselves and send the video to You've Been Framed


----------



## millimoo (15 April 2012)

MillionDollar...I like where you're going on this 
Honestly they're little ********s, especially the younger two.


----------



## paulineh (15 April 2012)

If you electrify the fence you need to put up warning signs so they have no excuse to say they did not know.

Being Public Footpath you need to warn the general public. You do not want trouble from them.


----------



## fjordhorsefan (15 April 2012)

Dump horse muck in their garden  

I would go mains electric as well, all round the place.  Perhaps bury some water trays where they climb in, so they get wet feet (and an electric shock, that would be good!)


----------



## fjordhorsefan (15 April 2012)

Oh, another thought, have you tried just full on ranting and screaming when you catch them?  I did this with a couple of kids I found throwing stones at the horses - a stone hit my horse, I saw red.  I blocked their escape and just ranted at them for a good 5 minutes about their appauling behaviour, their dubious parentage, and the fact that if I caught them near the field again I would probably bury them in a ditch and let the horses kick their heads in

I seriously lost the plot, but I scared the bejeezus out of them and now they are the most polite children in the world.  A ranting scottish bird must be a scary sight


----------



## smokey (16 April 2012)

fjordhorsefan said:



			Oh, another thought, have you tried just full on ranting and screaming when you catch them?  I did this with a couple of kids I found throwing stones at the horses - a stone hit my horse, I saw red.  I blocked their escape and just ranted at them for a good 5 minutes about their appauling behaviour, their dubious parentage, and the fact that if I caught them near the field again I would probably bury them in a ditch and let the horses kick their heads in

I seriously lost the plot, but I scared the bejeezus out of them and now they are the most polite children in the world.  A ranting scottish bird must be a scary sight

Click to expand...

love this! Youre right, ranting Scottish birds usually do the trick!


----------



## Kaylum (16 April 2012)

Get sign saying "Smile you are on CCTV".  Loads of farms have these signs whether they record or not.  Its a good warning.


----------



## Carlosmum (16 April 2012)

millimoo said:



			Thanks for all your suggestions... We've spoken to the parents, but they don't seem to make any difference. It's frustrating as they are privately educated, and come from a nice family.
e
		
Click to expand...

do you mean private school or home tutored?  If its school & you know where I'd think about writing to the headmaster & explain what's going on.  In my experience 'private' heads are concerned about what their kids get up to in the holls as it reflects badly on their school.  If they're home tutored the parents haven't got discipline & respect on the curriculum.


----------



## henryhorn (16 April 2012)

Just video them secretly and take the evidence round to the parents. Often when confronted with stuff face to face they can't deny they are horribly embarrassed and will sort their kids. You have my sympathy..


----------



## PennyJ (16 April 2012)

I would complain to the parents every time the kids step out of line.  Tell the parents what you consider acceptable and unacceptable behaviour and just keep banging on and on to them.  Zero tolerance and all that.  Hopefully they will eventually realise you have a point.  I'm sure if the same things were being done to them, they might think differently.  Out of sight, out of mind and all that!


----------



## millimoo (16 April 2012)

Thanks all. Personally i'd like to throttle the sods.
Just found out at the weekend that the kids were in private school,'but due to finances, they're going to the local grammar school (high league state school).
Wouldn't mind, but their mum is a teacher... First day of the holidays last year she was stomping down the lane with them all muttering "8 weeks and counting".
We've had words with the parents about the cows, the golf balls against the ramp of the horse box, snowballs against the house (as they hit the windows). But don't want to be moaning all the time as we've got to live next door to them.
The parents are actually alright really, just have 3 boys who get bored, and if not getting up to no good, are beating the crap out of each other - did get some satisfaction witnessing one belt the other in the face with a tennis racket.
The dad had a top of the range squash racket turn up in the post. Turns out #1 son had got hold of his credit card and ordered it online - the dad was then having a debate with himself as to whether he was going to tell him off as it was sports gear and not toys??!!? 
He did however deal with #1 son, when he had a sleep over, they'd got hold of beer, and lobbed the emptys onto the lane. The parents of the other children were made to collect them at 8am, and he made all of his own sweep a good section of the Tarmac with a dustpan and brush 
Anyhoooo CCTV cameras are here, just got to get them installed.... And in the meantime it better not be me who catches them as I will be having words if they're caught in the act


----------



## Goldenstar (17 April 2012)

Nightmare hope CCTV sorts it ,my worse child story several years ago a neighbour used to let their toddler I am not kidding she was three go into our field when ever she fancied to talk to our horses completly alone mum was usually in the house( three of competion horses she used to toddle up behind them and I found it heart stopping) .
nothing I said to Mum made any difference she kept saying horses are gentle I. The end I had to buy a mains electric fence and put it round the paddock with a low and high strand of wire that stopped her but at least she did not get kicked.


----------



## kaiko (18 April 2012)

I had issues with neighbours kids just popping over the fence whenever they wanted.  I was polite at first as they wanted to learn about horses and my old boy liked the attention, but when they got hold of my mobile number and started ringing me everyday demanding I be up there before brownies, i started to lose it.  Final straw was when they started writting my facebook about how I suddenly started to ignore them and stop them seeing their horse!!!!!  Parents didn't give a damn (actually told me they had private time when the girls came over!!), so i was a free baby sitter.

In the end I blocked them from FB and told their parents that my new horse (all 17hh of him) was dangerous and that if they were caught entering the field either he, my (old grey dopey staffie)"killer dog" or I would deal with them personally.

I finally moved due to other reasons but it really ruined my relaxing horsey time.  Lesson learnt, no more being nice to kids


----------



## amy_b (18 April 2012)

ask them if they heard about those kids that the farmer shot when they were chasing his cows. mention how much he hates golf.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 April 2012)

flirtygerty said:



			I once had a little darling kicking a ball against my garage door, which echoed through the house, drove me demented, so eventually I took his ball and headed for his house, fully intending to kick the ball on his front door, he apologised and I never saw him again near our house.
That was in a very rough area of Newcastle and I wasn't a local, but it worked
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, funny you say this because our neighbours young son drives me nuts kicking his ball against the wooden fence which splits our garden from theirs.  The fence is going a bit wobbly already and I have wire supports and plants growing up the fence, plus the noise is so irritating.  The kid is only very young and as a result some balls come over the fence into our garden - lets just say he doesnt get them back, they're put into our wheelie bin!  Really annoys me the mother doesnt stop it though.  Am so glad we're moving back into the country in only a months time, although there are farm buildings right beside the house so sure we'll get annoyed by stuff the farmer does!  I'd go nuts if anyone went in my horses field though, I think in England you have quite a few more rights of way through your land though, up here in Scotland we dont seem to have those problems (although technically people can walk wherever they want). 

OP - personally I'd put electric tape up ASAP and also pretend CCTV cameras.


----------



## millimoo (19 April 2012)

The CCTV is real... But not purchased just because of the neighbours kids.
As for balls over the garden wall... We returned them for a while, then we put them to one side so they had to walk round and ask for it back, now we just let our Bullmastiff at them - he is adept at bursting footballs.
Needless to say, we haven't had any footballs over the wall for a long time


----------



## Tonibird83 (21 April 2012)

How old are the children? And are they within supervision range of the parents? If they are under 10 and not supervised, phone family services and raise a concern these children are unsupervised on farm land where animals are grazing. They could be injured by animals or at risk of abduction and if sustained, the parents could be charged with neglect. 

*VERY* embarrasing if she's a teacher!! PS I would tell her you are concerned for her children's safety and are contemplating raising concerns with family services. I think this may do the trick


----------



## millimoo (21 April 2012)

Tonibird83... As much as I appreciate your comments, I think that steps over the mark.
They range from 12 to 16 I think, and are just being ignorant boys up to no good. The parents are ok, just a bit blind to it all. I have no worries about lecturing the boys if I catch them in the act... Its just catching the little sods. 
Where we live is rural, and the properties are on a single track lane, and the gardens back directly onto the farmers land which has a footpath through it... The whole of the Moorside is covered in footpaths so they could go as far as the local village 2 miles away, and right up onto the Moore without trespassing.
I just object to them straying off the path in our field to play golf, using the lorry as a driving range, and stabbing the Hayledge bales - we've removed the water stopcock rod they used for that so hopefully that will curtail that activity.
As for chasing the cows, if the farmer catches them he'll murder them too - in fact I dread to think what he'd do to them if he caught them.


----------



## Jnhuk (22 April 2012)

Do your neighbours have a nice garden or lawn that would lovely with horse poo and divots? If they do, you could always threaten to turn out your horses in their garden when their children come in to your field/land to play golf or tell the kids and their parents that if you find them playing on your land at any time, that you will ask them to poo pick for an hour each, every time they come on to your land.

Bored kids are a nightmare unless you can direct their energy to something constructive. Hope your CCTV works

Have you had a chat with the farmer? They may need that fright!?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 April 2012)

millimoo said:



			Anyone got any suggestions...
We have a problem with the neighbours children.
We have a public footpath down the side of one of our fields. However we keep catching the kids playing golf in our field - it's just been rolled!!!
We've put round posts in, to tape off the footpath permanently but can't get the job finished until our fence chappies lambing has finished.
We've also found a number of our Hayledge bales stabbed and holed -'can't prove it, but it's next to a shared parking area and no one else has access.
They periodically play golf against the horsebox ramp too.
Their best antic was tying wire across the lane at neck height. Thankfully another neighbour driving down the hill ended up driving into it, and so avoided beheading a cyclist. I called the police about this episode, but obviously couldnt point the finger, so general enquiries were made - although the wire came from their wall top.
They have also been known to chase the farmers pregnant cows - I lectured one of them for 5 minutes about the dangers, and warned them the farmer would be even more dangerous if he caught them.
We've spoken to the parents, but they don't seem able to curtail them.
So aside from knee capping to little sods, has anyone got any ideas to deal with them?
		
Click to expand...


 ^ this is exactly why i would  never have kids   i would end up killing them 


 ask the farmer to borrow one of his bulls  let the bull chase the little b4rstards flatten them 

 failing that  get some geese  they can be quite nasty too .

 get  the highest voltage electric fence you can buy


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (22 April 2012)

what bout putting two lots of sheep wire up  4 ft apart and in that 4 ft  track put 2 Dobermans  or guard dogs?? and a sign warning these dogs bite  do not enter


----------



## Dolcé (23 April 2012)

jnhuk said:



			Do your neighbours have a nice garden or lawn that would lovely with horse poo and divots? If they do, you could always threaten to turn out your horses in their garden when their children come in to your field/land to play golf or tell the kids and their parents that if you find them playing on your land at any time, that you will ask them to poo pick for an hour each, every time they come on to your land.

Bored kids are a nightmare unless you can direct their energy to something constructive. Hope your CCTV works

Have you had a chat with the farmer? They may need that fright!?
		
Click to expand...

Bu**er, you beat me to it, arrange with the parents that they have to poopick your fields every time they do something to pi** you off!  And grass them up to the farmer with a bit of exaggeration just to make sure he is well annoyed before he goes to kill, I mean speak to them!!


----------



## Marydoll (27 April 2012)

What does where they are educated have to do with it 
Speak to parent again and tell them if they dont keep them out of your fields and away from youre livestock they'll have the police at their door every other night till they do.


----------



## SophieLouBee (28 April 2012)

Get any large object and start shouting like a crazy person. Use words like Dog, Beat, Kill, Police, Baseball bat, Dangerous, Trample, CCTV, Gun all mixed in with swear words and said very loudly and aggressively. Then run at them. 

I had one little git with a water pistol the other day. I don't have to say much, I just use 'the tone' and they get the message.

If the CCTV doesn't work, I'd suggest writing a letter to the parents. Just informing them that you think the kids could potentially be putting themselves in danger around the horses, and that you would be terribly upset if anyone got hurt. Just be super nice about it and say that you want to get along with neighbours but you are really worried that something might happen to challenge that. Then talk about insurance/damages/tresspassing and tell them you have CCTV installed. Mention perhaps that the farmer has alerted you to the behaviour as he is worried about the very protective cows with calves would hurt the children if they were to go in with them again.

I always find when speaking with people face to face, you either don't say what you want and/or they don't take it in properly, but with a letter they can re-read and you can get it all out, and re-write to make it sound nicer!


----------



## SonnysHumanSlave (28 April 2012)

SophieLouBee said:



			I had one little git with a water pistol the other day. I don't have to say much, I just use 'the tone' and they get the message.
		
Click to expand...

hee hee!!!

I have honed in my skills... I am now a master of 'The Terminator Death Stare'
One of my 2 step out of line, I just give them the look.  and they know.... they know they've done it now.

Annoying kids are annoying arent they.


----------



## millimoo (29 April 2012)

Dolce... Poopicking, not a chance, don't want them in the field 
Marydoll... The education comment is relevant and referenced in that with Private education comes discipline - they're bright kids and know right from wrong, just don't apply it.
As for calling the police...'not a chance, there's a public footpath down the side of this particular field, and what am I accusing them of?
Theres a fine balance, and I can't go accusing them of all the activities I've mentioned without catching them in the act. Plus we don't want to fall out with the parents as we don't want an atmosphere - although hard evidence (catching them at it/CCTV) and I will be banging on the door, after they've had an earful from me.
We have let the farmers wife know in the meantime.
And I love the idea of dumping horse poo on the garden... However the logistics of doing this are nigh on impossible due to the height of the wall.

Im dreading the day they start driving... I'll have to get my own back and let their tyres down -
Although have a few more years to wait before then


----------



## speedster (7 May 2012)

I have a similar problem with a public foot path running over our land, kids with parents playing football in a rested paddock, cycling, picnics etc, the local Police officer adviced us to put signs up about "Trespassing". If we do that they could "have a word" about trespassing.
We like most dont wont to upset neighbours but will be adding electric fencing in the paddocks with warning notices.


----------



## PRE3 (8 May 2012)

Little sods id love to rub there faces in the poop !

I ride a motor bike one winter I had a gang of kids throw snow balls at me whilst in the road. Nearly caused me to crash I managed to carry on drove round the block, parked the bike left the helmet on the bike.
Walked up to the kids grabbed two of them and lost my rag. As the others were trying to threaten me I pushed two of the kids faces in to the slush 
Released them when they were good and wet and shi^&* them selves.
Let them go to the sounds of the other kids shouting at me lets say a chase ensued and one more got the same treatment !

My other run in was with a 16 year old who was in a foster home.The kid broke in to my car 3 times. Police caught him but could not do a lot.
So a mate and me caught the kid and tied and stapled him to a tree with 100s of industrial staples we then taped his mouth shut and left a note taped to him" Car thief" it was amazing how many people looked at him read the note and walked on.......

Honest I am not an old grouch.....


----------

